# Bought the wrong flavor yogurt - can I use it?



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

I tried to fit a groccery trip in with a cranky baby and ended up with two big containers of the Stoneyfield French Vanilla yogurt. :headbang:

The dogs usually get a heaping T. of the plain yogurt around lunch time...can I use the French Vanilla flavor with them? The baby and I eat the yogurt too so it won't completely go to waste if I can't...but I'd like to use these containers up first before going out and having to buy more.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

people will probably tell you no, but I have used the vanilla. I was throwing out 1/2 a container of yogurt when it goes bad, So i got the vanilla so we can both eat it and nothing goes bad.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Flavored yogurt has a lot of added sugar. Added sugar isn't good for dogs (it's not good for humans either  ) so this is why people advise you use plain yogurt, but I don't think it will harm your dog on occaision - just wouldn't make it a regular habit.


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

GSDSunshine said:


> I was throwing out 1/2 a container of yogurt when it goes bad...


How can you tell when yogurt goes bad?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You could use it in a pinch but why don't you just eat it yourself and go get some more? Mix it with some fruit, granola. Put it in individual dishes and throw it in the freezer. 

Stonyfield came out with a regular yogurt that's creamy...Jax is loving it!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GrandJan said:


> How can you tell when yogurt goes bad?


When the foil lid on top explodes....not a pretty sight


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

that or i open it and gag..... I guess I could still feed it to HIM, since he already gets tripe and other bleh things.... But i have to draw the line. No science experiments in my fridge... uh uh! no way!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> When the foil lid on top explodes....not a pretty sight


ewwww!!!

lmao. Of all the stuff thats gone bad in my fridge I haven't experienced that yet.... And I've found yogurt that was like 6 months old.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

um.... I have open the container and found black fuzzies on it and it was NOT dog hair. Yuck!!! I am pretty picky about dairy, ever since i was 12 and accidently drank milk out of a cup on the table that had been there a whole day (24 hours) instead of my juice I had just poured.

Lin: have you ever had milk go bad and make the container swell.....just thinking about it make me cringe


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Depends. Does your dog like that flavor?

Jelpy


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> When the foil lid on top explodes....not a pretty sight


 
:rofl: That stuff is so full of bacteria anyway - who's to know! :laugh:

Now I do draw the line at "black fuzzies"!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

GSDSunshine said:


> Lin: have you ever had milk go bad and make the container swell.....just thinking about it make me cringe


YES!!! Actually we just had this happen, but it was from leaving milk on the counter. The bf and I drink separate kinds of milk and he will NOT drink it past the date. He pulled the gallon out of the fridge to put a new one in, and left it on the counter forgetting to do something with it. I think it sat there 2 days... Then I asked him if he realized it was there, it was all chunky and grey-green inside and looked like it was going to burst


----------



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> When the foil lid on top explodes....not a pretty sight


 
Yuck!  Thankfully that hasn't happened to me...but hubby left me a nice little treat the other week when he put the cereal box in the fridge and the milk in the pantry! 

My dogs will eat basically anything I put in front of them...and Rambo will eat anything (and I do mean ANYTHING) that fits inside his mouth or he can rip to shreds....can you tell we're still in the puppy phase with him?!  So it's not the flavor that matters. 

I went ahead and just bought new yogurt. I don't really like the flavor myself and for the baby I usually buy plain and add in unsweetened appleasauce or smashed fruits...but lucky for me my neighbor LOVES the vanilla so the yogurt will go to good use. I buy the large containers and buy several at a time since everyone in the house (including the cats when they want it) get yogurt at lunch time. Next time I make a groccery trip I'm going to pay a lot closer attention to the label. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

How much yogurt do you guys feed? I was thinking about rotating yogurt with the applesauce I use to mix meds/supplements. But the yogurt is so expensive! And of course the cheaper brands don't have all the active cultures.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Lin said:


> YES!!! Actually we just had this happen, but it was from leaving milk on the counter. The bf and I drink separate kinds of milk and he will NOT drink it past the date. He pulled the gallon out of the fridge to put a new one in, and left it on the counter forgetting to do something with it. I think it sat there 2 days... Then I asked him if he realized it was there, it was all chunky and grey-green inside and looked like it was going to burst



Wait.... you opened it???? Very brave....


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

My DH left 2 whole gallons of milk in my TRUCK for like a week during summer. We went shopping and he forgot it. Thank God neather one exploded. He's always leaving stuff out of the freezer do. MEN ya got to love them lol


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

GSDSunshine said:


> Wait.... you opened it???? Very brave....


no way!!!!! Milk bottles are clear, so you could see the color through the plastic.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Lin said:


> no way!!!!! Milk bottles are clear, so you could see the color through the plastic.



Sure.... lol. If you say so.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

milk bottles aren't clear where you are?


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

well it depends on where i get them. one store it is clear (but still cloudy), and one store it is white and not see through. I was just joking about how you are blaming the translucency of the milk bottle, when really you know you opened it up and saw all of that chuncky smell grossness. *gag*


----------

